# Lake Nippissing, Ontario



## The Water Stalker

Just wanted to post some pictures while we wait for fall to roll around......


----------



## triton175

Nice Pike! Thanks for posting - makes me want to go to Canada now, but I'll have to wait until September.
What did you catch the pike on?


----------



## Guest

Nice pic's. Where did you stay at?


----------



## Kastmaster93

wow, nice pike! some hawg smallies too great job
kast


----------



## The Water Stalker

We stay at Piper's. All pike came on either bucktails or other spinners. You can see one hanging in the mouth of the 48 incher. 

Here's some additional pictures....this time more smallies.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Nice fish! 
We go every year and stay in Callander. The cabins we stay at use those same wooden boats, took a trip into the Geisler factory in Powassan where they make them, they are surprisingly inexpensive, always wanted to bring one back with me...
(That rock beside the boat in one of the pics looks mighty familiar...)


----------



## pal21

Can't believe you guys took all those fish inside your cabin. I'll bet that place smelled good by the end of the week.


----------



## buzzbaitz

what part of the lake were u at ive been going to the west arm


----------



## mck1975

Great fish! We go yearly and stay at the Lunge Lodge on the French River.


----------



## The Water Stalker

We're at the S SE end of the Lake. Fish are cleaned in the cabin and cooked or frozen immediately. No smells at all. The remains are put in a bucket to be disposed of the next day.


----------



## IMBOW

Guys,

When I look at your pictures, I am reminded of trips I used to make almost 30years ago to Manistee Lake in Michigan, and Sugar Island, fishing the St. Mary's River between Canada and the US. We caught, kept and cleaned many hundreds of pounds of pike and bass. Since those days I have become a much better fisherman, catching even bigger and more fish, but I find myself only keeping only a few small fish to eat or keeping just panfish. In the last 30 years now, fishing everything from Ohio lakes and streams to remote Canadian lakes, I have seen first hand the results of how keeping trophy fish can negatively impact fishing. I would never ask anyone to not keep fish, as I think that keeping and eating fish is a fundamentally important part of fishing. What I would encourage you to consider is to release trophy fish. Take a picture, take a video, get a replica mount, but release the trophies and keep the "eaters." A lake like Nipissing is difficult to fish out, and certainly produces trophies even with heavy pressure and many people keeping trophies. But, all you have to do is look at pictures from the 50's out of Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin, and southern Canada and you will see stringers of 20#+ pike that were once as common as 24 inchers are today. Those fish are all gone and have not come back, because too many people, for too many years, kept too many trophies. Walleyes are not quite as easy to fish out as pike or bass, but are still vulnerable. I could take you to some world class smallmouth fishing right here in Ohio and put you on fish that you wouldn't believe, but if I had started keeping those fish 20 years ago when I leaned how to catch them, they would all be gone. I'm not bragging, I'm stating a fact. When you get really good at catching trophies, you have a responsibility to protect the resource. Not trying to be a buzz-kill here, I see in you, what I was 30 years ago. I also see in you something I fundamentally understand and appreciate. A "bumped on the head" crazy-about-fishing bunch of guys.

Good luck as you continue to pursue trophies and make your own journey as fishermen.


----------



## roger23

winter Ice Fishing


----------



## sady dog

love the guy pissing next to his shanty!!!!! love it...that is so dam classic..


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Great pics.

Especially love the ice pics and yes the pic with the guy taking a leak is classic.


----------



## madcrappiekids

great pics, went there once when I was twelve with my dad and group of guys from GM....loved it, caught a sm bass that was going to be mounted when we got home...not sure where it went but it never got mounted...oh well, still love the memories. thanks for the pics!


----------



## pauldmt

Those are impressive pics. I dunno about keeping some of the bigger fish though for eating. IMHO, the bigger fish have tougher meat than ones close to the limit.


----------



## johnnywalleye

Good luck, we fished Nopissing for the last 3 years. We fished out of the very west of Nopissing. Plenty of big pike. 22 in pike were keepers the rest were released. Forget walleye. We got our limit on pike but walleye were on the radar but only on the radar. Forget the perch, unless you like worms in the perch. Blue Gill and Crappie. Long gone. Beautiful area. Saw several black bears and moose. Great resort, lovely people. West Arm Resort was our entrance to the lake. We are fishing in the states this year due to new Canada fish restrictions. Hope you enjoy fishing at Nipissing, we certainly did. Later jw.


----------



## bassman22

Never fished canada, heading up this august what are the new fishing regs. that are keeping you in the states? Going to be fishinging Denyes lake anyone have any experience.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

and on that note...Killing a 40 in pike is wrong.

But to each their own.


----------



## Kastmaster93

BIGDADDYDB said:


> and on that note...Killing a 40 in pike is wrong.
> 
> But to each their own.


agreed...........


----------



## triton175

bassman22 said:


> Never fished canada, heading up this august what are the new fishing regs. that are keeping you in the states? Going to be fishinging Denyes lake anyone have any experience.


I have not fished Denyes Lake but have fished in that area and will be up that way again in Sept. You should find good fishing for walleye, pike, and smallmouth (if they're in your lake).
Here's a link to the regs for that area - they have not changed for several years:
http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR_E001327.pdf


----------



## pennma

great pics...my grandparents used to take us there years ago...do you have any contact info for the Piper's...i would really love to take my family there for a vacation..thanks!


----------



## BMustang

IMBOW said:


> Guys,
> 
> When I look at your pictures, I am reminded of trips I used to make almost 30years ago to Manistee Lake in Michigan, and Sugar Island, fishing the St. Mary's River between Canada and the US. We caught, kept and cleaned many hundreds of pounds of pike and bass. Since those days I have become a much better fisherman, catching even bigger and more fish, but I find myself only keeping only a few small fish to eat or keeping just panfish. In the last 30 years now, fishing everything from Ohio lakes and streams to remote Canadian lakes, I have seen first hand the results of how keeping trophy fish can negatively impact fishing. I would never ask anyone to not keep fish, as I think that keeping and eating fish is a fundamentally important part of fishing. What I would encourage you to consider is to release trophy fish. Take a picture, take a video, get a replica mount, but release the trophies and keep the "eaters." A lake like Nipissing is difficult to fish out, and certainly produces trophies even with heavy pressure and many people keeping trophies. But, all you have to do is look at pictures from the 50's out of Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin, and southern Canada and you will see stringers of 20#+ pike that were once as common as 24 inchers are today. Those fish are all gone and have not come back, because too many people, for too many years, kept too many trophies. Walleyes are not quite as easy to fish out as pike or bass, but are still vulnerable. I could take you to some world class smallmouth fishing right here in Ohio and put you on fish that you wouldn't believe, but if I had started keeping those fish 20 years ago when I leaned how to catch them, they would all be gone. I'm not bragging, I'm stating a fact. When you get really good at catching trophies, you have a responsibility to protect the resource. Not trying to be a buzz-kill here, I see in you, what I was 30 years ago. I also see in you something I fundamentally understand and appreciate. A "bumped on the head" crazy-about-fishing bunch of guys.
> 
> Good luck as you continue to pursue trophies and make your own journey as fishermen.


I titally agree!!!! Walleye and Perch are for eating. Keeping smallies and trophy pike makes no sense to me.
With some guys it's an ego thing.
I have caught numerous plus-40 inch Northerns. They get photographed and are sent back to fight another day.
Some folks simply keep fish because they can, and do.


----------



## bopperattacker

SERIOUSLY..... how many of you guys saying "Killing Smallmouth is wrong"... "How can you keep a pike" have actually been on a canadian fishing trip??????????????????????

On our trip back in 2007 while panfishing with floats and worms we'd hook into 6-10 smallmouths aday (not even targeting them, as it wasn't bass season yet)... We also hooked into 20 or so muskie while fishing for Walleye.... Pike/Muskie/Smallmouth are thicker than a 250 pound woman in canadian lakes...

Also Canada's Department of Natural resources makes any US DNR look like a bunch of mental handicapped clowns... They have seasons for most game species... They know what they're doing.. 

Point being.. Don't talk about something you don't know, and relate it to something you do know.. How things are done in Canada is 100% different than how things are done in OHIO..... Like where Ohioians sit and pick certain species off during their Spawn.. In Canada they protect desired species by starting the legal fishing season AFTER their spawn.... Makes for MUCH better fisheries imposing strict seasons/limits per possession...


----------



## mck1975

bopperattacker said:


> SERIOUSLY..... how many of you guys saying "Killing Smallmouth is wrong"... "How can you keep a pike" have actually been on a canadian fishing trip??????????????????????
> 
> On our trip back in 2007 while panfishing with floats and worms we'd hook into 6-10 smallmouths aday (not even targeting them, as it wasn't bass season yet)... We also hooked into 20 or so muskie while fishing for Walleye.... Pike/Muskie/Smallmouth are thicker than a 250 pound woman in canadian lakes...
> 
> Also Canada's Department of Natural resources makes any US DNR look like a bunch of mental handicapped clowns... They have seasons for most game species... They know what they're doing..
> 
> Point being.. Don't talk about something you don't know, and relate it to something you do know.. How things are done in Canada is 100% different than how things are done in OHIO..... Like where Ohioians sit and pick certain species off during their Spawn.. In Canada they protect desired species by starting the legal fishing season AFTER their spawn.... Makes for MUCH better fisheries imposing strict seasons/limits per possession...


Agree, the attitude is completely different in Canada. The fisheries are well taken care of so there is fish a plenty. I've about had my fill with the greater than thou attitude of "you must release the fish". BS, I fish for the sport and the taste of fish and would never look down upon anybody for keeping what the catch, trophy or not. Follow the rules and keep every single legal fish you want, in Canada or in Ohio. This July will be our 4th trip to the Lunge Lodge on the Upper French and my partner and I are talking about venturing into Nipissing this time around.


----------



## robertj298

bopperattacker said:


> SERIOUSLY..... how many of you guys saying "Killing Smallmouth is wrong"... "How can you keep a pike" have actually been on a canadian fishing trip??????????????????????
> 
> On our trip back in 2007 while panfishing with floats and worms we'd hook into 6-10 smallmouths aday (not even targeting them, as it wasn't bass season yet)... We also hooked into 20 or so muskie while fishing for Walleye.... Pike/Muskie/Smallmouth are thicker than a 250 pound woman in canadian lakes...
> 
> Also Canada's Department of Natural resources makes any US DNR look like a bunch of mental handicapped clowns... They have seasons for most game species... They know what they're doing..
> 
> Point being.. Don't talk about something you don't know, and relate it to something you do know.. How things are done in Canada is 100% different than how things are done in OHIO..... Like where Ohioians sit and pick certain species off during their Spawn.. In Canada they protect desired species by starting the legal fishing season AFTER their spawn.... Makes for MUCH better fisheries imposing strict seasons/limits per possession...


I wouldn't say killing and eating smallmouth is wrong but killing trophy smallmouth is another matter. Do you know how long it takes a smallmouth to grow over 4 lbs in northern waters? I don't understand why anyone would keep a smallmouth that big to eat when the fish 1 to 2 lbs are much better eating. Surely you don't honestly believe Canada's' Department of Natural Resources is the main reason the fishing is better there? You don't think the fishing pressure being probably 1,000 times less than it is here has anything to do with it? I've been fishing in Canada for 45 years and there are time I can go out and see no more than 1 or 2 other boats the whole day and even on the weekends the pressure isn't that great


----------



## BMustang

bopperattacker said:


> SERIOUSLY..... how many of you guys saying "Killing Smallmouth is wrong"... "How can you keep a pike" have actually been on a canadian fishing trip??????????????????????
> 
> On our trip back in 2007 while panfishing with floats and worms we'd hook into 6-10 smallmouths aday (not even targeting them, as it wasn't bass season yet)... We also hooked into 20 or so muskie while fishing for Walleye.... Pike/Muskie/Smallmouth are thicker than a 250 pound woman in canadian lakes...
> 
> Also Canada's Department of Natural resources makes any US DNR look like a bunch of mental handicapped clowns... They have seasons for most game species... They know what they're doing..
> 
> Point being.. Don't talk about something you don't know, and relate it to something you do know.. How things are done in Canada is 100% different than how things are done in OHIO..... Like where Ohioians sit and pick certain species off during their Spawn.. In Canada they protect desired species by starting the legal fishing season AFTER their spawn.... Makes for MUCH better fisheries imposing strict seasons/limits per possession...


I'm presently 64 years old. I've been gong to Canada since my late 20's.
I fish smallies primarily and walleye secondarily and to catch/eat/bring home. Pike just sort of happen. 

I've fished Drummond Island, Michigan, Spanish, Ontario, Manitoulin Island, Chapleau, Timmiskiming, Quebec, Wawa (Pine Portage) and Great Slave Lake.

I've caught and released thousands of smallmouth, and my first one is yet to go into the box. The ones I have on my wall are from Pickwick Lake, Tennessee. I've also caught thousands of pike up to 46 inches, and occasionally we will keep one for dinner that is badly injured (even though we've put them in the box thinking they are critically injured, only to have them recover and be thrown back). One 39 inch pike went on my wall about 30 years ago, and I have pictures and fond memories of many other larger ones.

Yes, I'm saying keeping smallies and pike just to be keeping them is wrong. I've seen areas depleated of pike due to over-harvesting (Drummond/Spanish), and smallies aren't as prevelent in all locations. Now walleye are a whole different story. They are readily available, great to eat, and what you want to bring home. There are many areas of Canada where the fishing now isn't what it was 20/30 years ago, and others that won't be as good 20/30 years from now. Bass are not that good eating, and 95% of tourist fishermen can't clean a pike correctly to get out the bones. Most are brought in simply to show off - period!!!

I don't care if you are fishing in Ohio/Kentucky/Tennessee or Timbucktoo - respect the resource!!!

Fish below caught and released - June 3rd, 2011 from the North Channel of Lake Huron. He was caught, photoed, and released to fight another day - so long as he stays out of the Indian gill nets which are a different topic for a different day.

Sorry to hijack the thread but ..........................


----------



## copperdon

IMO, there's nothing wrong with keeping your fish if its within the legal regs to do so.

As long as you aren't fishing a conservation stamp and keeping everything you catch, and as long as you repect legal creel and size limits, then so be it.

The regs are there for a reason. Respect them and fish however you want; be it catch and release or for eating.

Finally, we have no more right to tell Canada how to select or enforce their wildlife laws anymore than they do us.


----------

